# Rescued puppies romania



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

If anyone would like to consider adopting a puppy from Romania please have a look at our FB page. I always know of many puppies and young dogs in need of homes.
The cost to adopt from Romania is £200 including transport. All puppies have a passport, are fully vaccinated and chipped. No quaratine period is required. 
Puppies cannot travel until they are 4 months old.

[email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/WorldAnimalFriendsAdoptMe


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've 'liked' the page  We're thinking of fostering a Rommie dog in future


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi,has anyone adopted a dog/pup from abroad.we are wanting to rescue and would like to go down this route.i have emailed the above for more details.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I dog sit a rommie dog every so often! Shes a year old and a lovely little girl. Sadly shes blind in one eye and has very bad arthritis in her front leg but shes such a trooper.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

i know many cats and dogs in this country that need rehoming first to be utterly honest.....

im sure they are lovely dogs but we have enough british bred dogs before we start helping abroad.....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> hi,has anyone adopted a dog/pup from abroad.we are wanting to rescue and would like to go down this route.i have emailed the above for more details.


We have a Rommie dog, she was born in foster over here though, & I have a friend who has 2 Rommies, one who came to the UK just last week, I can ask her the procedures if you like


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

i have just received an email with a form to fill in,we have to decide which pup/dog we like then go from there.but you could ask your friend for a little more info.thankyou.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> i have just received an email with a form to fill in,we have to decide which pup/dog we like then go from there.but you could ask your friend for a little more info.thankyou.


OK will do, best of luck


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I was talking to a lady at one of the animal charity events that I help at. she had been out to Romania and was bringing out of the country 7 dogs.
I just couldn't believe how these people treated the dogs when they were taken into the pounds and how once they were neutered they were all put into a field to fend for themselves. the people who worked at the pound WERE NOT animal lovers, but just a job to them. they would just throw the food into the field and the dogs were left to fight for it. 
she decided to bring these 7 dogs out as she felt that they would not survive in this pound and would be killed by the other dogs.
so if you are thinking of getting a dog then please think about this


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

suze23 said:


> i know many cats and dogs in this country that need rehoming first to be utterly honest.....
> 
> im sure they are lovely dogs but we have enough british bred dogs before we start helping abroad.....


I don't agree with this its the same as saying don't adopt a child from abroad cause theres british kids needing homes,everything deserves a chance no matter where your born.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

suze23 said:


> i know many cats and dogs in this country that need rehoming first to be utterly honest.....
> 
> im sure they are lovely dogs but we have enough british bred dogs before we start helping abroad.....


Suze .... I so so agree with you .... and in an ideal world ....

I've been turned down by several rescues (there aren't huge numbers where I am) because I work .... none are interested in the arrangements I can put in place and it's a flat "no"

Whilst I appreciate my situation wouldn't suit every dog, it does suit some as Maisie (and Ben before her) are proof of - it's simply a matter of finding the right dog ..... none of the rescue's I've found are willing to work with me - so what do I do - not offer any dog a home?

I'd love another and I'm sure the company would be great for Maisie - it would be fab for her to have someone to play with all the time (she loves going to my mum's to play with her dog) and she lived with multiple dogs in the past so I know she will be OK with them.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Suze .... I so so agree with you .... and in an ideal world ....
> 
> I've been turned down by several rescues (there aren't huge numbers where I am) because I work .... none are interested in the arrangements I can put in place and it's a flat "no"
> 
> ...


im not utterly against it and i do see where your coming from as uk rescues are SOME like brick walls! whoever said about adoption too - yes i would adopt/plan to adopt from the UK same thing but yes its not for everyone! (nor for this thread)!

i wish you the best of luck OP...


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I do agree with some points posted,i know the rescues here are full,but although their life isn't ideal in kennels its far far better than the pups and dogs in Romania.i have filled in the homing forms,have asked about 2 dogs,1 pup ,1 adult,just waiting for more details of when they can leave Romania. also they don't mind that ben is entire(not for breeding),im after another boy who will have to be neutered.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

some photos of municipal shelters in Romania.
little food, no veterinary treatment, rarely any bedding


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Even the private shelters run by animal lovers have great difficult raising funds to care for the animals. They often have to feed the dogs just stale bread as it is all they can afford.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

that is why these dogs need our help,bless them.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

scatchy said:


> some photos of municipal shelters in Romania.
> little food, no veterinary treatment, rarely any bedding


your doing an amazing job helping these little 1s,they certainly need it.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

In Eastern Europe many dogs live on the streets not a situation we have in this country.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

This is our FB fundraising page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/World-Animal-Friends/112449415478847


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Princeno5, I have spoken to my friend, she said that the procedure she went through for her dogs was similar to that of a UK rescue- homecheck, adoption fee etc, her dogs came over on transport runs, that happens fairly regularly I believe, each group have different policies. 
She said the main issues are with the dogs that come straight from the streets & those who have been in the public shelter (as opposed to those who have been in foster), as they can have any number of issues or learned behaviours to help them survive. 
They have more than likely never been in a home environment & often not known human kindness so will have varying degrees of fearfulness, so may take a lot of patience & time to adjust. If you go in with an open mind & don't expect a miracle overnight it really is well worth it though.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

thankyou so much for your time,i have asked about some pups,purely because we have ben,it will be easier for them to bond(maybe) they are in a shelter,but not old enough to fly,so under 4mnths.i have always rescued dogs with "issues" and I love the challenge and the end result.i have found they mostly turn into the most loyal dogs.im hopeing they allow me to adopt 1,its just waiting game now. thanks again


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> thankyou so much for your time,i have asked about some pups,purely because we have ben,it will be easier for them to bond(maybe) they are in a shelter,but not old enough to fly,so under 4mnths.i have always rescued dogs with "issues" and I love the challenge and the end result.i have found they mostly turn into the most loyal dogs.im hopeing they allow me to adopt 1,its just waiting game now. thanks again


Best of luck, & enjoy your new companion


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks,we have our fingers and toes crossed.he/she will certainly be loved here as ben is.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

suze23 said:


> i know many cats and dogs in this country that need rehoming first to be utterly honest.....
> 
> im sure they are lovely dogs but we have enough british bred dogs before we start helping abroad.....


at least the majority of rescue centres in the uk wouldn't treat the dogs like they do in Romania and probably other countries like them. the dogs that I know of that are coming out of Romania are being fostered by the rspca.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Good Luck!

I have fostered a few Romanian dogs and I think as long as you know what you're getting into, it's fine. The problem that sometimes happens is that from some (definitely not all) organisations, dogs are easy to obtain and some (definitely not all) people are well meaning but lack the resillience/resources/experience or actual desire to stick with the problems that can often (but don't always) arise.

You are doing a lovely thing - you cannot change the world, but for that one dog which you adopt, the world will change forever.

Naomi xx


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi,its good to read everybodies views,i know there will be issues,almost certainly food aggression,maybe unsocialised,and separation anxiety, and maybe some dog aggression.im pretty sure with time,patience and understanding these dogs can be good companions.everybody deserves a chance in life.they are certainly suffering where they are.


----------

